
PodTech Sells For Less Than $500k - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/17/podtech-sells-for-less-than-500k/
======
notdarkyet
Then why sell now? Were they losing money? I am not to familiar with
podtech.net but with 7.5 million in venture funding, a 500 grand sale is a
huge hit.

~~~
jonknee
They were obviously losing money. You don't sell out for 15 times less than
what your VCs have put in if you're banking.

